# What have I done!



## ljcarr (Apr 10, 2015)

I've just sold this to buy Audi TTS which I pickup tomorrow, really dreading I've done the right thing?

46D844EB-48EB-480A-84E6-9EB83B61B018 by Lee Carruthers, on Flickr

TTS by Lee Carruthers, on Flickr


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It's a TT forum of course you've done the right thing


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't think you'll regret it...I drove a GT86 7 or 8 months after they came out and had read numerous rave reviews about it in the motoring press, maybe I was expecting too much from it, but I was totally underwhelmed by it! It felt flat a lifeless and certainly didn't 'feel' like it was producing 200 bhp even when rev'ed hard, the cabin felt cheap and plasticky compared to the TT and the steering and handling was nothing special (full disclosure, it had been awhile since I'd driven a rear-wheel drive car). I was REALLY happy to get back into my TTS to drive home!

Enjoy your new car! 

Regards
Ross
PS the GT86 does look good in that colour, though!!


----------



## ljcarr (Apr 10, 2015)

ross_cj250 said:


> I don't think you'll regret it...I drove a GT86 7 or 8 months after they came out and had read numerous rave reviews about it in the motoring press, maybe I was expecting too much from it, but I was totally underwhelmed by it! It felt flat a lifeless and certainly didn't 'feel' like it was producing 200 bhp even when rev'ed hard, the cabin felt cheap and plasticky compared to the TT and the steering and handling was nothing special (full disclosure, it had been awhile since I'd driven a rear-wheel drive car). I was REALLY happy to get back into my TTS to drive home!
> 
> Enjoy your new car!
> 
> ...


Cheers Ross, I really hope so. I've had the GT86 since launch day nearly 7 years now and absolutely love it. In the 15 min test drive of the TTS it didn't feel like it had any feedback from the wheels through the seat or steering wheel like the gt86 has letting you know what the car is doing! Maybe after driving it for awhile I'll get a feel for the car when my bums got use to the little feelings coming through the seat!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I'd have kept the Toyota & remapped it. [smiley=argue.gif] Lovely* Colour* *Combo*
Hoggy.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I'd have kept the gt86 and turbo'd it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ljcarr (Apr 10, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I'd have kept the Toyota & remapped it. [smiley=argue.gif] Lovely* Colour* *Combo*
> Hoggy.


It had been remapped


----------



## ljcarr (Apr 10, 2015)

HOGG said:


> I'd have kept the gt86 and turbo'd it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Did think about a turbo, but the cost £4-5000 plus bigger wheels and tyres ! To handle the power.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

No doubt you've just spent 5£k changing car??


----------



## ljcarr (Apr 10, 2015)

HOGG said:


> No doubt you've just spent 5£k changing car??


True :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ljcarr said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I'd have kept the Toyota & remapped it. [smiley=argue.gif] Lovely* Colour* *Combo*
> ...


Hi, Must have been a much better drivers car than the MK2 TT will be & much better looking 8) :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I agree


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

ljcarr said:


> <SNIP>
> I've had the GT86 since launch day nearly 7 years now and absolutely love it. In the 15 min test drive of the TTS it didn't feel like it had any feedback from the wheels through the seat or steering wheel like the gt86 has letting you know what the car is doing!
> <SNIP>


I'm intrigued by this, and Hoggy's comment about the GT being a 'much better drivers car'...I feel I must be missing something with RWD cars. How hard do you have to be pushing them to notice this 'feel' that everybody talks about? I find at most sensible road speeds there's not much difference in 'feel' between RWD and FWD or quattro! :? I do enjoy a bit of a blast on occasion, when the road seems right, but don't seem to get near the limit on the road when big differences seem to show up...perhaps I'm just not trying hard enough!  I do like the confidence the TTS gives my in the wet when pushing on though, I feel much more confident than in a RWD car in similar conditions.

Sorry if I've drifted a bit off your original post, but I look forward to hearing what you think of your TTS once you've settled in to it!

Regards
Ross


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Have you ever owned rwd Ross?


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

HOGG said:


> Have you ever owned rwd Ross?


Yes, but not for many years. I've had several test drives of RWD cars over more recent years, as with my comments on the GT86 above, some only a brief half hour others for 2 or 3 hours at a time...and always come away wondering what all the fuss was about.

I suppose if you add up all the miles I've covered in cars over the years ( I'm an old fart in my mid fifties!) the majority have been done in FWD and perhaps that influences me most!? What is it they say?...where there's no sense there's no feeling! 

Regards
Ross
PS Hogg, re your location, you're one sick puppy...my mum's been dead for years!!


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

I've only driven the GT86 on a rally test track, where obviously RWD makes a huge difference. But it did seem to be a very enjoyable car, though I'm not in a position to judge it on road use. Though I've not owned a GT86 I've had several Celicas, the last one a 190PS gen 7. It was a great car to drive and sensitive to how it was driven and placed in a corner, which was great fun. By comparison my Mk2 TT V6 has far more grip - and the power is on tap much more - but I do feel that no matter what I do in a corner it will always give me exactly the same mild understeer. But I would not claim to be an especially expert driver so my opinion is FWIW.

I think the feel thing is to do with more than just whether FWD/RWD/AWD but then I also think it's a bit over-rated as it doesn't necessaily relate much to handling. In general RWD is more inclined to oversteer and FWD to understeer but I'm sure that's not news to anyone here. You certainly can't induce oversteer in a FWD car with a bootful of throttle! :lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

E.L.Wisty said:


> You certainly can't induce oversteer in a FWD car with a bootful of throttle! :lol:


Oh I don't know... extremely heavy braking in a screaming 205 1.9 GTi can certainly lift the back end and guide it sideways. Trust me 

As for the RWD oversteer, yes, a lot of it (imo) is down to the set-up or design. Capri's were notorious for being tail happy, 911's the same and the Nissan S14 was shocking. But any RWD car with a modicum of power will slide when pushed. Hell I even had a 131 Mirafiori 1.3 that would struggle to wheelspin but when it rained it was like a ballerina.
As much as I do enjoy a bit of tail out fun (no, not that), I'm at an age now where I'd rather feel 'planted' than thrill seeking. My old WRX fitted that criteria perfectly, especially with the power on tap. The Quattro in the TT gives me that same sense of confidence. Being a diseasel means it's nowhere near as quick but it handles like a go-kart, in fact I'd say probably better due to its lightweight and low down stance.
I too will be interested to see how you get on with the TT, I'm pretty sure you'll grow to love it. Love the colour on that GT though!


----------



## ljcarr (Apr 10, 2015)

Cheers guys, I didn't think this would has sparked this much debate! 
I must say that I came from company cars/family cars when I bought the 86 so it was a pretty much night and day scenario from a driving point of view. The 86 was the first car I owned that made understand what car reviewers meant when the comment on being able to feel what the car is doing through the seat of your pants, the car never surprised me going into a corner I always new what it was doing, which just made it a pleasure to drive


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

Good comment Stiff! Come to think of it in my youth I did use to love the lift-off oversteer in the original mini - great fun steering those round roundabouts just using the throttle!
TBH I'm in the same boat as you these days, and agree about the quattro.


----------

